
Cool new technology - Fotowoosh Will Turn Any Picture Into A 3D Image - gaz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/15/fotowoosh-will-turn-any-picture-into-3d-image/
======
zkinion
Is this the same group of people that I met at startup school, who were
showing their stuff to Mitch Kapor, or a whole other group of people working
on the same thing?

